# Large Tank Transportation Need your ideas.



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok guys I need to start getting info on moving a large setup an fish. Its not 100% set that it I will be getting the tank but almost positive. It is a 200 gallon tank with a slate background. So the tank weighs about 500lbs. That will just take some man power.

The big task that im going to need the most input on is moveing the fish that are in it. Their are 4 large p's ranging from 8"-12". I want to make as unstressful as possible. I figuring on using some rubermade containers an use the water that is in the tank now.

What other suggestions do you guys have.

Thanks in advance
Bones

P.S. When the move does go down I'll update this post with pic's an such.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Rubbermaid tubs would work just fine. You might want to get some battery powered air pumps to keep the water moving and the O2 levels up.
For the tank - just throw it in the back of a truck. Put some blankets under and around it.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> Rubbermaid tubs would work just fine. You might want to get some battery powered air pumps to keep the water moving and the O2 levels up.
> For the tank - just throw it in the back of a truck. Put some blankets under and around it.


I have a power converter that i would just plug a regular air pump into.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> Rubbermaid tubs would work just fine. You might want to get some battery powered air pumps to keep the water moving and the O2 levels up.
> For the tank - just throw it in the back of a truck. Put some blankets under and around it.


Very good idea..this would work fine. How long is the trip??

Something I would like to add is that if you are traveling a long distance you may want to think about using a cooler to transport them. t's This will keep the temperature of the water regulated. If its only a short distance then I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Rubbermaid tubs would work just fine. You might want to get some battery powered air pumps to keep the water moving and the O2 levels up.
> For the tank - just throw it in the back of a truck. Put some blankets under and around it.


Very good idea..this would work fine. How long is the trip??

Something I would like to add is that if you are traveling a long distance you may want to think about using a cooler to transport them. t's This will keep the temperature of the water regulated. If its only a short distance then I wouldn't worry too much about it.
[/quote]

Its about 100 miles an 2 hours roughly.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

2hrs..I think the rubbermaids would do fine. You will most likely lose afew degrees of water temp, but I don't think it will be too much to effect the fish in a bad way.


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey there-
I just picked up a giant 14.5" Rhom this weekend. Im north of chicago , IL by an hour and the fish was in michigan. So the fish had to sit in a car for about 6.5 hours or so. I too was worried before the trip but the fish was pretty darn happy.
The fish was in a 32 Gallon tote (with holes near the top), half filled with water. (about 120 lbs or so). Dan (guy i bought it from) put 3 oxygen tablets in, a little ammo-lock. I wrapped the entire ordeal with a big blanket and the fish was lively and active the whole ride home. Didnt even need a bubbler because all the bumps in the road was plenty to oxygenate the bin. fish came home perfect and as soon as i had the fish home, the temps in the bin was 75. so not too shabby. having moderate heat in the car ride helped too.
I would just bring a bin for each fish. smaller bins will be okay since some of your piranhas will be okay in a 20 gallon tote (then you could have deeper water so the fish wouldnt be side ways during the ride home and he would be able to adjust to the sloshing water swimming right side up). larger piranhas i would say a 30 gal tote is plenty plenty big anough. hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> Hey there-
> I just picked up a giant 14.5" Rhom this weekend. Im north of chicago , IL by an hour and the fish was in michigan. So the fish had to sit in a car for about 6.5 hours or so. I too was worried before the trip but the fish was pretty darn happy.
> The fish was in a 32 Gallon tote (with holes near the top), half filled with water. (about 120 lbs or so). Dan (guy i bought it from) put 3 oxygen tablets in, a little ammo-lock. I wrapped the entire ordeal with a big blanket and the fish was lively and active the whole ride home. Didnt even need a bubbler because all the bumps in the road was plenty to oxygenate the bin. fish came home perfect and as soon as i had the fish home, the temps in the bin was 75. so not too shabby. having moderate heat in the car ride helped too.
> I would just bring a bin for each fish. smaller bins will be okay since some of your piranhas will be okay in a 20 gallon tote (then you could have deeper water so the fish wouldnt be side ways during the ride home and he would be able to adjust to the sloshing water swimming right side up). larger piranhas i would say a 30 gal tote is plenty plenty big anough. hope it works out for ya!


Awesome. Im glad to here that your little guy did well. My next question or concern is cycling the tank. Obviously i wount be able to cycle the tank. The tank is already set up an running so basically its a tear down an move. Im going to put the fish in the totes with water from the tank. When i set it back up is it best to use the water that is in the totes an add what water i need to finish filling the tank or start filling the tank an once it gets about half way add the fish. Obviously im going to have to aclimate the fish into the new water an what not. Just looking for the best for the fish.


----------



## fearnofish (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome. Im glad to here that your little guy did well. My next question or concern is cycling the tank. Obviously i wount be able to cycle the tank. The tank is already set up an running so basically its a tear down an move. Im going to put the fish in the totes with water from the tank. When i set it back up is it best to use the water that is in the totes an add what water i need to finish filling the tank or start filling the tank an once it gets about half way add the fish. Obviously im going to have to aclimate the fish into the new water an what not. Just looking for the best for the fish.
[/quote]

I would not advise using the water from the tote to put in your tank assuming that your talking about the tote that your transporting the fish in. I was with bigbadblackrom when he got his fish and by the time he got home, the tote reaked of ammonia. Adding this kind of water to the tank would only foul the water. Just use new water. Good luck with your fish


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

As mentioned, use new water as the water you transported the fish in will be high in ammonia and other sh*t. Its hard when moving and cycling is obviously out of the question as you mentioned. Best bet is to use fresh dechlorinated water, add that in slowly to the transport containers to acclimate the fish to your new tank water. As u may already know, the media in your present filter will help your new tank get up to speed but watch out for ammonia and nitrate spikes - very common in new or newly set-up "old tanks".

During transport use oxygen tablets, an appropriate dose of ammo-lock and some water conditioner will help. I would also put in something like API Stress Coat. A thick blanket to keep the cold out as much as possible and if u can, use an airpump with airstone. Just use a power inverter to plug it in or get a battery operated pump.

I know it sounds like a lot, but as u said, u wanted to provide the best possible means to get your fish from point A to point B in the best condition possible.

Good luck!


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Doktordet that was very helpful. Dumb question can you get the oxygen tablets at the LFS?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Bones99 said:


> Thanks Doktordet that was very helpful. Dumb question can you get the oxygen tablets at the LFS?


Some have them some dont. If you still have time, its available online. Its not a necessity if you have an air pump to continously run through out the trip. But if not, then try to get some.

See HERE


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks! Yeah Im going to use the air stone an pump. I do have time to order some of those tablets. Im going to go look at the tank this weekend an possably get it next weekend. So i have some time. Figured I would get a jump an start getting info now.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It might cost a few bucks but 7-11 has Styrofoam coolers that would minimize temperature loss during transport. You might need to pick up 3 or 4 of them but it would increase the odds of a successful move.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah I thought about that as well. Good Idea. Do you think that the styrofoam would hurt the fish? I would deffinatly want to wash them out before i put fish in them. Other thing is thik it would be a good idea to put they foam coolers inside of the totes so they dont break?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Bones99 said:


> Hey there-
> I just picked up a giant 14.5" Rhom this weekend. Im north of chicago , IL by an hour and the fish was in michigan. So the fish had to sit in a car for about 6.5 hours or so. I too was worried before the trip but the fish was pretty darn happy.
> The fish was in a 32 Gallon tote (with holes near the top), half filled with water. (about 120 lbs or so). Dan (guy i bought it from) put 3 oxygen tablets in, a little ammo-lock. I wrapped the entire ordeal with a big blanket and the fish was lively and active the whole ride home. Didnt even need a bubbler because all the bumps in the road was plenty to oxygenate the bin. fish came home perfect and as soon as i had the fish home, the temps in the bin was 75. so not too shabby. having moderate heat in the car ride helped too.
> I would just bring a bin for each fish. smaller bins will be okay since some of your piranhas will be okay in a 20 gallon tote (then you could have deeper water so the fish wouldnt be side ways during the ride home and he would be able to adjust to the sloshing water swimming right side up). larger piranhas i would say a 30 gal tote is plenty plenty big anough. hope it works out for ya!


Awesome. Im glad to here that your little guy did well. My next question or concern is cycling the tank. Obviously i wount be able to cycle the tank. The tank is already set up an running so basically its a tear down an move. Im going to put the fish in the totes with water from the tank. When i set it back up is it best to use the water that is in the totes an add what water i need to finish filling the tank or start filling the tank an once it gets about half way add the fish. Obviously im going to have to aclimate the fish into the new water an what not. Just looking for the best for the fish.
[/quote]

If it is a teardown and move I would suggest keeping your media /plants/decor and gravel wet to help the biologial bacteria stay alive during the transport.

good luck with the move


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Well the date is set for March 29th for me to go get the beasts! So we will see how this will work. Never delt with a tank this large so this will be a new experiance. I'll snap some pic's during the move an what not. Here are a couple pics from my visit saturday.

The Shoal








Tern








Cariba


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't understand why everyone suggests air-pumps when transporting fish! Look at fish that get shipped - they sit in a sealed bag for many many many hours without problems... A huge rubbermaid with water splashing around from a vehicle moving will have more than enough oxygen.. Maybe if it was sitting still for hours you would need one.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> I don't understand why everyone suggests air-pumps when transporting fish! Look at fish that get shipped - they sit in a sealed bag for many many many hours without problems... A huge rubbermaid with water splashing around from a vehicle moving will have more than enough oxygen.. Maybe if it was sitting still for hours you would need one.


Very good point!


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

because fish that are shipped have oxygen pump in the bags before shipping off. Its always good to be safe than sorry, dont hurt to run a pump.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

that 200g is going to be a b*tch to carry, youll need 3 or 4 people to lift the tank.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah We have 4 ppl that are going to help move it. As it gets closer to the move time i get more nervous. The dimensions of the tank are 27"H x 24"W x 72"L. It will be fun!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well.....glad you are happy bro. Honestly, I cried about an hour after you left. If you ever want to sell the fish, I want them back! Please don't allow them to go anywhere else. But, with moving, and wanting to build my own in wall tank, this seemed to be the best option. Keep in touch, and get some pics up!


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> well.....glad you are happy bro. Honestly, I cried about an hour after you left. If you ever want to sell the fish, I want them back! Please don't allow them to go anywhere else. But, with moving, and wanting to build my own in wall tank, this seemed to be the best option. Keep in touch, and get some pics up!


Bro Thank You very Much You Were awesome to deal with. You will be the 1st to know if I want to sell them! I knew you didnt want them to go when you were stairing into the back of the jeep. Just to let you know the move went very smooth. They are alive an well. I only had one miss hap. I was putting the wild red in an just as he was almost in the water he started thrash in jumped out of the net an got the plastic center support an cut his nose.







I know it will heal but i felt bad.

The big guys were the mellow ones they didnt thrash or anything. Well you asked here they are!

































His BooBoo nose.
























Thanks again Ryan!!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Guess Im late on commenting on transporting but...I have transported Reds my spilo I mean my S. Mac. ha many times ranging from 45 minutes to 2.5 hours. I have NEVER used any bubblers or tabs. The fish havent lost any color or appetite due to stress that I was able to notice.
Anyway, good to see you got them in ok - the cut..which is not bad.

I just moved my Spilo/Mac yesterday. I had him in the back of my navigator with the heat BLASTING and he was swimming around like nothing was different. I got him to my new house and he is swimming around in the tank fine. So are my community fish.
My Mystery snail isnt acting normal...I think I added TOO much salt. Hope not I have had him nearly 9 months and he has doubled in size and is one of my favs in the tank.


----------

